# Used 35mm film camera



## tecboy (May 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a used film camera.  Any recommended link?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 14, 2013)

Umm, that's kinda vague.

Wasn't there a recent thread about questions like this ?

You should outline your requirements.


----------



## Josh66 (May 14, 2013)

Lots of used film cameras here:
Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com

Item condition is pretty much always better than described.  I've bought "Bargain" grade stuff from them before and was unable to find the "defect" that got it knocked down to bargain grade...


----------



## tecboy (May 14, 2013)

Thx for for the link.  I'm thinking to get a canon manufocus.  I have no interest in computized or autofocus.  Just curious, what kind of film cameras do you guys have?


----------



## Josh66 (May 14, 2013)

A Canon 1N RS, Olympus XA, and Fuji GF670 are the only ones I still use regularly.


----------



## timor (May 14, 2013)

If you can get Canon F1 or F1n, go for it. Otherwise FTb is a solid machine, much easier to obtain.
Canon FTb review
 Minolta srT series is also very good:
The Rokkor Files - The Minolta SR Series


----------



## dxqcanada (May 15, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Thx for for the link.  I'm thinking to get a canon manufocus.  I have no interest in computized or autofocus.  Just curious, what kind of film cameras do you guys have?



Best Canon is the New F-1 :Canon Camera Museum | Camera Hall - Film Cameras
I loved that camera ...

Now I have a Canon P rangefinder and a couple of lenses (and others as per my sig).


----------



## bhop (May 15, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Just curious, what kind of film cameras do you guys have?



Leica M6
Leica IIIf
Nikon FE
Nikon F3
Nikon F4s
Nikon F100
Canon Canonet QL17-GIII
Yashica Electro GSN
Olympus XA
Pentax K1000
Yashica D (TLR)
Kodak Brownie Hawkeye Flash
Holga

Couple of Ricohs and another Pentax in my closet.. forgot which models..

I use my M6 the most.. although, the F100 is probably second.  I try to use them all every once in a while to keep the gear oil flowing.


----------



## bsinmich (May 15, 2013)

Pentax K1000  +11 lenses that fit all the Pentax from fisheye to 800mm
Pentax ME super  (3)
Pentax MV
Pentax PZ10
Pentax PZ70
Yashica 124G
Yashica 635 with adapter & WA & Tele for both Yashicas
Richflex
Ciroflex
plus another 100+ that I sometimes use for fun.


----------



## peter27 (May 15, 2013)

Pentax K1000
Chinon CE 4
Chinon CP 7 

All have the K-mount system.


----------



## Knipser (May 16, 2013)

timor said:


> If you can get Canon F1 or F1n, go for it. Series



I have an old F-1n (not N). Although it's a good and solid camera, it is very SOLID (=heavy) to carry it around.

IMHO the camera doesn't really matter too much. But if you shop for old lenses then make sure they are clean and free of fungus etc. 

You can also look for for rangefinders. Canon P or Canon 7s (both L39) are ok and opens you the world to the old Leica L39 lenses and its copies.


----------



## Josh66 (May 16, 2013)

Seems everyone has a K1000 but me, lol.  I've been thinking of getting one though.  I have a lens or two in that mount, and I like the batteries not required part of it.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 16, 2013)

The weather is nice... go drive around to garage sales!  Seriously!  My Ricoh I got for $10, my Canon Elan 7e I got for free on CL.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (May 16, 2013)

Canon EOS 3000v. Pentax K1000. Ricoh KR5. Olympus OM10. Kodak box brownie. Kodak folding brownie. 

The Canon or Pentax are my go to cameras generally. Want an EOS 1V-HS, just need to find one at a good price.


----------



## timor (May 17, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Seems everyone has a K1000 but me, lol.  I've been thinking of getting one though.  I have a lens or two in that mount, and I like the batteries not required part of it.


Forget K1000, get Ricoch KR-5, much better built camera. And cheaper as it doesn't have the K1000 fame. Essentially it is like K1000 but with much better, steel, vertical movement shutter and better gears.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (May 17, 2013)

timor said:


> Forget K1000, get Ricoch KR-5, much better built camera. And cheaper as it doesn't have the K1000 fame. Essentially it is like K1000 but with much better, steel, vertical movement shutter and better gears.



I have both. They are very similar cameras. I don't know which I prefer more. But both are k mount, so many excellent lenses to choose from. Both built like a tank.


----------



## ktan7 (May 19, 2013)

Get a Nikon F100 if you are looking for 35mm. Great value and awesome camera.


----------



## tecboy (May 21, 2013)

Why most film auto focus slrs are more expensive than manual focus slrs?  Is it because the manual focus are rared and antiques?


----------



## timor (May 21, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Why most film auto focus slrs are more expensive than manual focus slrs?  Is it because the manual focus are rared and antiques?


 Only when the camera comes with the lenses, otherwise AF body is worth $0 or almost that. Most AF lenses might be used on digital bodies.


----------



## tecboy (May 21, 2013)

Opps, sorry about the confusion.  I made it other way around.  I was saying "Why most film manual focus slrs are more expensive than film auto focus slrs?"


----------



## timor (May 21, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Opps, sorry about the confusion.  I made it other way around.  I was saying "Why most film manual focus slrs are more expensive than film auto focus slrs?"


Cause they more romantic ? I can see on my local market there is less and less offerings.


----------



## The Barbarian (May 23, 2013)

I would go with the Spotmatic F, or a Nikon F, if you can find one.   Both of mine are ancient and battered, and still work fine.


----------



## HippieWitch (May 30, 2013)

Get a Nikon FM. Only batteries needed are for the built in light meter. Mine has taken quite a beating already. Got it w/3 lenses for $35 IIRC. I wouldn't trade mine for the world now though.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 30, 2013)

The mechanical film cameras might be more collectible or have a bit more value because they're still very usable. A mechanical camera can sometimes be relatively simple to repair and I imagine many of us who collect them do some tinkering ourselves. 

The auto film cameras I think became more popular so probably are more common, and if the batteries aren't made for them anymore or something electronic isn't working, the camera could be unusable. 

The most recent camera I bought was made in the '20s and since I found one with the roll film back I plan to use it this summer with 120 B&W film. I have a 100 year old camera that still works (actually I have a number of old cameras that still work). 

If you want other ideas you could try  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide  .


----------



## WhiteRaven22 (Jun 21, 2013)

I was able to get a good condition Nikon FM2N on ebay for a decent price, along with a bunch of old manual focus Nikkor AI-S and Nikon E Series lenses.  I highly recommend the Nikon FM2N; I really like mine.  I've put Ektar, Superia, and Velvia film through it so far, and it has been an absolute pleasure to work with.  The 1/4000 second mechanical shutter speed can come in handy as well, if you do any high speed work.


----------



## limr (Jun 21, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Forget K1000, get Ricoch KR-5, much better built camera. And cheaper as it doesn't have the K1000 fame. Essentially it is like K1000 but with much better, steel, vertical movement shutter and better gears.
> ...



C'mon, get a K1000...you know you want to...all the cool kids have one 

Seriously, I love my K1000. Been shooting her for 20 years and she's solid as a rock. Still, I wouldn't say no to a Ricoh.


----------

